# John Deere vs Massey Ferguson



## Beebers (Sep 30, 2010)

I am in the market for a new lawn tractor/mower. I am leaning toward a Deere. I can get a higher horsepower, larger deck and longer warranty on a Deere that I would only get a base model for a Massey Ferguson. Problem is I have a family member who works for a Massey dealer. Even with the connection I can't justify a Massey nor get a comparable price. Can anyone help me out here? Experience with either? Comparisons?

I've basically been coughing along with an old simplicity that is in the shop more than it is running and just have to commit to a newer machine at this point. Just want something I don't have to worry about for awhile.

Any help or contribution is truly appreciated.


----------



## Tomthearcher (May 4, 2013)

Both lawn tractors are way over priced in the new realm of things. The JD is one of the most recognized and reliable tractor and equipment Companies in America. However, Deere like so many others are making their tractors or parts in China and elsewhere like Mexico or other places. That's not necessarily a bad thing now but, something to think about. 

My family has been a JD family for 3 generations and I recently acquired a Farmall Super A, which all but caused me to disowned from the family. :hammer:

Massey is a great tractor as well and you won't go wrong with either lawn tractor. Like buying cars and trucks, it comes down to the bells and whistles you want to have included. The ads say, "Nothing runs like a deere" is a fairly accurate moniker now. If it were me buying a tractor and I was kin to a Massey dealer/salesman, I would work to get him to go rock bottom on the price and then just take that bid to JD and see if they will match it. Both Companies are offering some very killer financing now so you have a great number of choices with which to work.

Use their tactics against them and see if you can get them in to a price matching competition. It will be fun and enjoyable at the same time. Then, with either tractor, you have the full capabilities to pull ANY 3point equipment

Tractor for tractor I would go green BUT there are a couple other tractors out there that are imported from Korea (I think) and one in Europe that are running circles around Deer, Massey, CaseIH, Caterpillar PLUS they are very much more reasonably priced. So if you are looking to save money check out the imported ones, if you are partial to Massey, you won't go wrong there either. Then If you are leaning toward a Deere, My suggestion would be to get your relative to work up the absolute best price he can and then take that bid to Deere and see if they will match it.

I hope this has helped in some small way.
Tom


----------



## Beebers (Sep 30, 2010)

Well the money isn't an issue right now and my wife and I have vowed to each other that there are certain things we are not going to skrimp on ever again. This being one of them. That being said, I still have a range that I am looking to spend. I have my eye on the Deere 170. I can get the additional 2 year warranty which will cover me for 4 years which is what I want, piece of mind. We have a bit of acreage and I could use the bigger engine. The comparable price for a Massey would only get me a base model, considerably smaller engine and deck with only a 2 year warranty. Unfortunately I'd be bidding down my family, not the Deere. The Deere service center is closer to home, and on my way to work. I also feel like Deere's resources and support are a little more accessible (online) living in the middle of nowhere that is a nice feature. Thanks Tom!


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't know about the MF models, but with JD, their cheaper "lawn tractors" are nice, but average build. Their larger garden tractors are much better/heavier built, but you'll pay "deerely". They seem to hold their resale interest pretty well, over the years, at least at auctions. Plus, people seem to take pretty good care of them, also.

I have a JD 318 (50" mower), for 6 years now,that I could sell for what I paid for it. It's a joy to use as it was one of the first garden tractors with power steering. It did however, list for $6,000 - 20 years ago, so it was never inexpensive.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Most new JD mowers are built by MTD the larger ones are Kubota or Yanmarr .Buddy has a hydro 4x4 955 it is Yanmarr built all the way motor and all but with nice green paint .


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Based *soley* upon the variables you describe, I'd go with the Deere. You're getting a stronger engine, a larger deck, and a better warranty. All for less money. 

But, that's only by looking at those two. Expanding it may well get you better choices. Don't know anything about your needs and wants with regards to a riding mower or lawn tractor.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Personally I would skip all the MTD/ Murry built lawn tractors or garden tractors. Decks are flimisy affairs and take a bunch of time to dismount from the tractor.
If all you are doing is mowing lawn I would look at a zero turn, like a skag, x mark, Dixson with nice hefty decks easier trimming around shrubs and trees. I looked at a Simplicy one last Friday and it had a 60 inch deck and the machine had sprung supention includeing shocks.

I Just had a 41st birthday for our 7112 Monday and will soon have a 25th birthday for our 6517 Simplicity lawn tractors. Mother in law has a 1964 Simplicty that is used on the snow blower and the tiller since 1972.

They were well maintained and still run fine today despite faded scratched paint.

 Al


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Bite the bullet an buy a commercial grade machine. You seldom see a landscape buisness using a "homeowner" machine and there are reasons for their choice.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> Personally I would skip all the MTD/ Murry built lawn tractors or garden tractors. Decks are flimisy affairs and take a bunch of time to dismount from the tractor.
> If all you are doing is mowing lawn I would look at a zero turn, like a skag, x mark, Dixson with nice hefty decks easier trimming around shrubs and trees. I looked at a Simplicy one last Friday and it had a 60 inch deck and the machine had sprung supention includeing shocks.
> 
> I Just had a 41st birthday for our 7112 Monday and will soon have a 25th birthday for our 6517 Simplicity lawn tractors. Mother in law has a 1964 Simplicty that is used on the snow blower and the tiller since 1972.
> ...


I got a Yazoo 60'' cut has a two cylinder Wesconson on it one the pto drive to the front deck .That thing will mow some grass . I can't see giving more for something to cut grass with that cost more than a house .


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

If your mowing grass, Get a zero turn something from a dealer not a home store.. From what ive seen Hustler and BadBoy are the two best on the market... buy used with low hours even like we did.. some kid tried starting a business and failed got a top of the line machine with 230 hours for half the price of a new machine. Buy something with a thick welded deck.. if its stamped steel.. Run and run fast..


----------



## AtomicFarmer (Sep 16, 2012)

Last year we bought a new Cub Cadet from a big box store. It had 2 big blades instead of 3 smaller ones. That thing bent blades like they were made of rubber. It was a hassle to return-they wanted to send a mechanic out to look at it because it was more than 30 days old. It was about 45 days old at the time. I finally did return it but it took about 3 hours at the store and I had to threaten to drive it in the front doors of the store and explain to passers-by what my problem was. We bought that tractor because we just don't have the money for a "good" mower now.

My point is this: when talking to the mechanic on the phone he said any mower less than $3000 is junk and will not last. I'll second Travis91's post above mine to buy from a dealer as opposed to a home store, if you can.


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

If there is a Kubota dealer near by stop and take a look at their stuff. They make top shelf stuff and their prices are a lot better than a Deere.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Most new JD mowers are built by MTD the larger ones are Kubota or Yanmarr .Buddy has a hydro 4x4 955 it is Yanmarr built all the way motor and all but with nice green paint .


The cheapest JD mower Lowes sells - the D100, is also sold by JD dealers and is manufactured in a John Deere plant, in Greeneville, TN

*John Deere Shows Off 'Made In Greeneville' Mowers*



> Each of the 100 Series lawn tractors manufactured at the sprawling Deere complex along Hal Henard Road features a cardboard display with a color photo of 20 employees who were among the original 60 people hired in 1988 when the original, much smaller Deere plant opened along Hal Henard Road.


http://www.greenevillesun.com/Local...hows-Off-Made-In-Greeneville-Mowers-id-301008

Yanmar builds most JD subcompact tractors. Kubota build and sells kubotas


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I think that most of the lower end JD mowers are MTD. and the transmission is junk. The more expensive mowers are ok, and made by JD.


----------



## AtomicFarmer (Sep 16, 2012)

I've never researched it but I've heard that most of the "big box" tractors, regardless of the brand name, are MTD. But when you get into the better, costlier machines, they are made by their own companies, i.e. a Deere is a Deere, a Cub Cadet is built by Cub Cadet, etc. 

Can anyone verify this to be true or not?


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

AtomicFarmer said:


> I've never researched it but I've heard that most of the "big box" tractors, regardless of the brand name, are MTD. But when you get into the better, costlier machines, they are made by their own companies, i.e. a Deere is a Deere, a Cub Cadet is built by Cub Cadet, etc.
> 
> Can anyone verify this to be true or not?


The Lowes JD D100 is a $1500 lawn tractor Cub Cadet has been made by MDT for years.



> The cheapest JD mower Lowes sells - the D100, is also sold by JD dealers and is manufactured in a John Deere plant, in Greeneville, TN
> 
> *John Deere Shows Off 'Made In Greeneville' Mowers*
> 
> ...


Most of John Deere subcompact and compact tractors, have been built by Yaanmar in Japan. and I believe the engines are still built by Yanmar.



> By 1986 Yanmar had shipped over 100,000 tractors to John Deere alone. Yanmar is now one of the world leaders in the diesel engine market. Look under the hood next time you are in one of the other tractor dealerships and you will likely find a Yanmar diesel engine under the hood.


http://www.hoyetractor.com/whomakes.htm


----------



## spruceglen (May 1, 2013)

paying for after market warranty or extended warranty is a bad deal buy new,good quality and service. 
zero turn not so good on hills. 3000$ and up need to spend to get any kind of quality mower. JD hoods are junk One good hit there goes 350$ so trim your trees high. briggs is ok quality good on warranty. kawasaki are good but good luck geting them to ever warranty anything on motor. simplicity are nicer tractors at same price range.
how big is your lawn? flat or hilly 
do you want your tractor to do other stuff than mow? bucket ,snow blower,blade,tiller, 3 point hitch,pull cart. hope you buy a good one Ezra


----------



## LincTex (Oct 11, 2010)

There seems to be a pretty hefty price jump going from the "Big Box Store" mowers to the really good ones made by a "real" tractor manufacturer. However, the quality skyrockets up as well. 

Look under the mower rear end - if you see a cast-aluminum transaxle, expect the machine to last less than 10 years under moderate use, and less than 5 years under heavy usage. You can NOT even drain or fill the lube in those new transaxles, they are sealed with the lube in them from the factory!!! That little fact right there tells you they were meant to be thrown away after a few years (and no provision to service them). Very Sad.


----------

